# how would you like your husband to initiate sex?



## chillymorn

well being as their are a lot of guys that don't do it properly how would you women like for us to intinate sex?

and I think alot of guys would like if their wives intinated sex more often. 

I would like my wife to put something sexy on (maybe a see through sun dress) and just come up to me and grab my package and say I've been thinking about you all day and slowly start undressing me and a litltle oral and then just climb on and sit on my face. :smthumbup:


----------



## 40isthenew20

Wouldn't we all love type of greeting from the missus. Ain't happening in my bed lie that but I still like your initial question. 

I know that when I rush right into it (even if its been established earlier that we will have sex), my wife gets annoyed. She would rather lay there, watch a little TV and talk for a spell. She also would rather i give her a little massage or back scratch. 

So I do my best to go through the motions (I do love her so I like doing these things) but I'm laying there trying to be nice with a steampipe in my shorts. 

So it would be interesting to hear from the wives on here what is the safest (and quickest) way to initiate?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I prefer when she just does it. No talking about it, no hinting, just bend over at the waist and start unzipping and open wide. When she asks I sometimes say no, because I feel weird with her asking. But when she just starts doing it (like last night and this morning) then I never say no and always enjoy myself.


----------



## Hope1964

I would like my husband to do something, ANYTHING, that makes me feel desired.  Rather than sitting back and waiting to see if I am 'in the mood'. I have told him in no uncertain terms that I am pretty much always 'in the mood', yet he seems to think he has to have my permission each and every time before he will allow himself to come on to me.


----------



## La Rose Noire

He already initiates in ways I like, just not as much. I prefer he just bend me over some furniture. Or find myself waking up to him flipping me over. 

My way of initiating is very direct. I'll start kissing him passionately then start stroking, then head south. Or just randomly walk in the room naked. Or start giving him a BJ while he's sleeping (as you can tell, I'm a midnight pervert).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

chillymorn said:


> I would like my wife to put something sexy on (maybe a see through sun dress) and just come up to me and grab my package and say I've been thinking about you all day and slowly start undressing me and a litltle oral and then just climb on and sit on my face. :smthumbup:


This is ALL me - love grabbing that package & working it UP ...minus the sitting on his face -- no, I want him to push me there - -still waiting for that.... my husband can be too timid in these things.... He says he wants that/ swears it ....but he doesn't take the initiative to put me in these positions...or tell me he wants it - like NOW. I guess I am just a little reserved there, I want to feel his clammering for it- the way I do for him. Dagone him! I think I am going to remind him of this tonight, tell him about your post, ask if he wants this (though he has said before he does)... why do I feel funny, I don't know!  

The type of initiating I want is more aggressive than what he does... I want him to flirt with me...show his need... tell me what he wants to do to me, push me down on the bed / up against a wall- feeling his bulge... lean tightly into me , kissing my neck, opening my shirt... .... I'm freaking dreaming , ha ha

It's Ok, not like I am going to throw him to the curb, but I'm the Casanova in this marriage. If he didn't LOVE that, we'd have a real problem on our hands, but since he eats it up...I'm still smiling  I KNOW he wants to be there. 

All I really want is a HARD man ready to go ....so I can take that gear shift and drive him. I love a little verbal to add to the thrill of the physical delight...the bending me over sounds good too. I have to get him going many times - just cause ...well ....we do it too much, I keep him drained (my fault I guess)... If he was 25 again....I'd be in Heaven....I'd get that HARD man a couple times a day. 

Wish I had a damn time machine. Not complaining, Life is good.


----------



## waiwera

I love it when I know H is wanting me early in the day. Flirty texts, brushing up against me, lots of catching my eye and smiles over dinner... I just know what he's thinking...the smile tells me it's naughty!

My h is a fun (funny) guy, foreplay is fun, the sex is fun. 
We play, we tickle, we laugh... I look forward to it so much it doesn't really take much to initiate I suppose.

A wink and nod will do it for me


----------



## Caribbean Man

My wife has this funny way of " jumping" me sometimes when she initiates.
It always turns me on and on reflection, makes me chuckle.
The first time we ever kissed, it was her " jumping me " the least when I expected it,and I cannot ever forget it! I went by her home one morning to drop off something,stayed about 5 mins, and when I was leaving I felt her hand grabing my arms.I spun around,and as I opened my mouth to say yes ,BAM! her mouth was on mine and her arms around my wait.

Sometimes when I'm dressed and about to leave , she will suddenly decide that she wants it NOW.
Recently ,I was about to leave to go to the gym, around 5 AM in the morning. I thought she was sleeping,I was on the couch checking my emails. Out she comes from the bedroom,straddles my lap,and starts to unbuckle my belt....

But I must admit,
I love it when she initiates by " jumping " me!


----------



## heartsbeating

I like the way he flirts and initiates. It took working through other aspects of our relationship to get back on track.....but whoa Nelly! He's more assertive, experimental, assertive and lighthearted since we went through that. I love it. 

A simple comment in the morning can stay with me during the day, and when it's followed up with flirtatious texts that's even better. He keeps my fire lit. 

This week getting ready before work, I was quickly putting my earrings on, thinking about if I'd packed all my work-out clothes, was checking the time, when he came up behind me and slowly caressed around my hips and back and I heard mmm and he said how shapely and sexy I looked. Something as simple as that I'll remember. It's not just the comment, it's the tone in his voice, that he touched me, and the look that followed.........phwoar. A different morning, I was putting on my pantyhose, dense black opaque style, and thought he was still in the bathroom. I was pulling them up and kicking my legs out lol. Not sexy. He opened the door at that moment and I laughed and told him not to come in. He stood in the doorway and said "Oh no, I'm not going anywhere, that look is extremely sexy.." and it wasn't sarcasm lol. I guess even in the usual rush of trying to get out the door in the morning, I like that he tells me these things and it seems to kick off the day for us in that way if we haven't awoken early enough for intimate time. 

We were couching and he took my socks off and was giving me a foot/calf rub. To me it was massage, needed for my sore feet. I didn't relate it to being sexual. It's loving and caring to me. Then he expressed that he found it sexy to be rubbing my legs and feet and started kissing around my ankles......nice.

I recognize that his schedule is different to mine; he's usually jumping meeting to meeting, and at the moment he's stressed. He's aware of not bringing that home often but if he doesn't respond for a while to a flirtatious text I send, I don't take it personally. He prefers the more subtle/teasing style than straight up dirty. I like the variety of both and I guess that would be something I'd enjoy more of but I like his style and that he can open up that way in the boudoir. The other night he picked me up from work. We'd been flirting slightly during the day, he got out of the car, walked towards me, wrapped his arm around my waist and we snogged before saying hello. I love that. He said on the way home that he'd left his laptop at work because he wanted us to have "foxy" time together......(which related to something I'd said that morning)


----------



## Mavash.

After years of doing without I don't care how he does it. Just do it!! LOL


----------



## Chelle D

flowers at work that day.
- or -
A card left in my car in the morning...
- or - 
make me dinner (or take me out!!)...
-or -
Candles lit & start with a nice backrub.
- or -
draw me pictures like you used to do



Then... it'll all work out wonderfully.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

To much work for everyday sex with a woman I'm already married to.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'll do those things sometimes because I like to. But not as a way to initiate sex with my wife.


----------



## RandomDude

^ Same

But then she complains about being "left hanging" -.-


----------



## heartsbeating

^ not sure who's posts you're referring to but I'm adding that I also like when he's just assertive. I like that he shows his desire for me. No-one else in this world gets to do that. We're that for each other. 

The flirtation and build-up can make the interaction more intense/sexier. I don't require it but I seem to constantly desire him, so I'm thinking partly that's the way I am and partly it's the way he is with me.

I don't relate to the posts where wives complain they feel groped and such.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

heartsbeating said:


> ^ not sure who's posts you're referring to but I'm adding that I also like when he's just assertive. I like that he shows his desire for me. No-one else in this world gets to do that. We're that for each other.
> 
> The flirtation and build-up can make the interaction more intense/sexier. I don't require it but I seem to constantly desire him, so I'm thinking partly that's the way I am and partly it's the way he is with me.
> 
> I don't relate to the posts where wives complain they feel groped and such.


I was talking about being expected to buy flowers to get my wife to have sex. I'm not going to do that ever. Your thoughts I thought were great.


----------



## RandomDude

Nah just venting that my wife complains when I'm affectionate despite not wanting sex because she reckons it leads her on and leaves her hanging at the end

I personally don't like it, I like to be able to show my love without fearing the consequences


----------



## sandc

I asked Mrs. SandC. Her exact words were "I like it when you take me." She isn't being very descriptive. I'll try to take her and then fill in the blanks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband is very very loving, caressing and sensually romantic, he is always coming up behind me, feeling me, running his fingers through my hair, reaching for a







.... our initiating is just "touchy feely" time, exploring each others bodies - he gives me lots of sensual foreplay -basically till I can't take it no more & I end up telling him what position to get into - or I jump on top playing







. 

We know once the touching begins >> how it's all going to end.









.........................................................................................

I put this on here a #of times....but here is a *LOVER STYLE TEST *..... 








******* | Take The Lover Style Profile Test










1. the Classic Lover
2. the Exotic Lover 
3. the Suave Lover 
4. the Carnal Lover 
5. the Devoted Lover 
6. the Surprising Lover 
7. the Romantic Lover
8. the Liberated Lover 


I am the Suave, my husband is the Devoted Lover....which was interesting...as it said this for the Suave...."Best Compatibility can probably be found with: The Devoted Lover (most of all) or the Romantic Lover, or the Liberated Lover.

We're a perfect match - even if it is little backwards.


----------



## arbitrator

SA: Just took your "little test!" *Devoted Lover *here! Quite interesting and enlightening test, however!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

arbitrator said:


> SA: Just took your "little test!" *Devoted Lover *here! Quite interesting and enlightening test, however!


Ok Arbitrator, I'd say more women are the Devoteds (statistically speaking of course)...it's good we're not all the same. I have a question for you, since you are what my husband *is*.... since I whine on here from time to time, my husband could step it up a little in the aggressive.... So I am curious if this, too, does NOT come natural to you .... or can you pull this out of a hat...and use it on demand??

I realize we all have our natural styles that flow easily to us....some of us have to tone it down a bit (cut the expectations & be more emotionally romantic).... and some could step out of the emotional & get more WILD & adventurous just for the thrill. 

I've been in top of him, pinning his hands down (good to fight naked)....telling him what for... growling how I want him to be more aggressive damn it - I've even told him to be more of an SOB in bed. I realize this makes me sound half crazy.... our little fights are quite rediculous....some of the things he has said to me in reponse near had me falling on the floor in laughter. 

This one time, I was seriously ticked at him telling him exactly what I wanted him to do to me







... and he says ...... "You're not going to like this but you are turning me on" ... and lo & behold.... how true it was....that was just a moment for the books ... FIGHT OVER !!


----------



## arbitrator

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ok Arbitrator, I'd say more women are the Devoteds (statistically speaking of course)...it's good we're not all the same. I have a question for you, since you are what my husband *is*.... since I whine on here from time to time, my husband could step it up a little in the aggressive.... So I am curious if this, too, does NOT come natural to you .... or can you pull this out of a hat...and use it on demand??
> 
> I realize we all have our natural styles that flow easily to us....some of us have to tone it down a bit (cut the expectations & be more emotionally romantic).... and some could step out of the emotional & get more WILD & adventurous just for the thrill.
> 
> I've been in top of him, pinning his hands down (good to fight naked)....telling him what for... growling how I want him to be more aggressive damn it - I've even told him to be more of an SOB in bed. I realize this makes me sound half crazy.... our little fights are quite rediculous....some of the things he has said to me in reponse near had me falling on the floor in laughter.
> 
> This one time, I was seriously ticked at him telling him exactly what I wanted him to do to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and he says ...... "You're not going to like this but you are turning me on" ... and lo & behold.... how true it was....that was just a moment for the books ... FIGHT OVER !!


Greatly stands to reason!

In my marriages, I think that I fell in love with "control mavens."
To a certain extent, I want my lady to show some ownership in our relationship, but it greatly turned into their preeminently running the show, albeit through their emotional and/or their financial status. I should have put my foot down, but not wanting to make waves, I acquiesed. And ended up being miserable for it.

Don't get me wrong, I can be assertive/aggressive. But if slapped down on a perpetual basis, human nature just tells me to quit trying. My counselor, along with other TAM'ers advised me to read/study the "Married Man's Sex Life" and it's been eye-opening.

I may be an old fart, but I ain't through learning. Like your husband, being passive is also my mantra~ but it doesn't mean that I can't be assertive.

The perfect marriage is where both partners, whether they're passive or aggressive, takes equal and loving ownership of the situation.

And I pray that provided God extends it to me, of doing just that in finding that someone who can convey to me that they love me just as much as I love them.

For what it's worth, you and your husband have more than conveyed to those of us here on TAM how loving and caring that your personal and family relationship is. And that, in my minds eye, is the barometer and the benchmark that I personally gauge any God-given loving relationship by. That's why I revere the two of you for who you are and how you've allowed God to lovingly be an integral part of your lives!


----------



## I Notice The Details

I just did the Lover Style Test...very interesting. I am the Devoted Lover and agree with the results. I will have to have my wife take the test when she wakes up. 

Thanks for posting this SimplyAmorous


----------



## Chelle D

Haa haa haa... I'm rolling on the floor.

too much work for "everyday sex". OMG.. what?!, are you kids 20 or something!!! 
LOL.. wait until you're lucky if it's once a month sex.


Okay my thoughts were based on my situation.. once a month sex.

The actual act of initiating the sex act, then rub my shoulder, or hug me, kiss me,, then make the kiss deeper. = that would be so much nicer than just stripping down , laying on the bed, shaking your wankie & expecting me to get excited.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

arbitrator said:


> In my marriages, I think that I fell in love with "*control mavens*."
> To a certain extent, I want my lady to show some ownership in our relationship, but it greatly turned into their preeminently running the show, albeit through their emotional and/or their financial status. I should have put my foot down, but not wanting to make waves, I acquiesed. And ended up being miserable for it.


 I thought you meant "Control Maiden" - I guess "Maven" works as well - I looked that up "one who is experienced or knowledgable" ....in this case...*control* ! 

I wouldn't want my husband to be miserable, I really love & appreciate the sensitive type male... so that would be clearly hurting myself & what we have to keep him down, pressed under my feet or at the end of the whip...

It's so obvious how Opposites attract in this way.. but there has to be *Respect*, *Love* & *admiration* for each other, or no doubt, it is going to be unbalanced, resentment prone & some suffering. Yeah, I feel "Married Man's Sex life" is a great book ...for men who struggle in these areas...with these not -so -timid women.











> I may be an old fart, but I ain't through learning. Like your husband, being passive is also my mantra~ but it doesn't mean that I can't be assertive.


 Mine is speaking UP more than he used too.... When he tells me what for, I let him know I love that -he tells me I am warped. I've went & kissed him for that ~ Gotta keep encouraging it. 



> The perfect marriage is where both partners, whether they're passive or aggressive, takes equal and loving ownership of the situation.


 You know it -- he likes me being the way I am... I do bring humor with it -- which helps, our kids like to purposely TICK ME OFF -just to see my reaction... it's all in fun, my husband does this too, sometimes leading the pack... And for him... he'll say it's turning him on... a Win/Win ... I get my aggression out & he's attracted to it ! Can't beat that !! He is sensitively romantic and I feel highly loved by that, his tender emotions. I do feel we have that "delicate balance" that some strive for - in these extreme opposites. 



> And I pray that provided God extends it to me, of doing just that in finding that someone who can convey to me that they love me just as much as I love them.


 Devoteds as very very faithful & endearing. Hope you find her.











> For what it's worth, you and your husband have more than conveyed to those of us here on TAM how loving and caring that your personal and family relationship is. And that, in my minds eye, is the barometer and the benchmark that I personally gauge any God-given loving relationship by. That's why I revere the two of you for who you are and how you've allowed God to lovingly be an integral part of your lives!










...You always say these awesomely uplifting things Arbitrator - now stop it ! See, my husband does this to me too - this is why I am so spoiled.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Actually I just had my 20 year anniversary and we do it 3-4 times a week. But I hear you on the once a month thing. I went through that for 10 years. I'll divorce before I ever go back to that though. And I'll never buy sex with flowers. That's just me though. Not judging others if it works for them.


----------



## Chelle D

I didn't mean to sound like he needs to buy sex. That's not meant. 
If he wanted to do it more often = Ecstatically wonderful!! 

I was just thinking of things that would get me more in the mood (ie, knowing he is thinking of me romantically).. that would indicate that he wanted sex that night. 

The just stripping down & expecting me to jump him, well.. This old engine needs a little warm up time. thats all. He doesn't have to buy the sex, just nice when the engine & good & purrring before hand.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

WorkingOnMe said:


> Actually I just had my 20 year anniversary and we do it 3-4 times a week. But I hear you on the once a month thing. I went through that for 10 years. I'll divorce before I ever go back to that though. And I'll never buy sex with flowers. That's just me though. Not judging others if it works for them.


That's really awful, once a month - for 10 L O N G years [email protected]#$%^.







Have you worked through the *resentment* of this - I wonder? Honestly , some of us women -doing this to our men... so disheartening to me.... (I was never THIS bad & couldn't resist if he started on me)....but really.... How can we EXPECT our men to just JUMP for us after treating our guys like that for YEARS ON END! It's just not OK. 

If I was a man, I'd be sooooo upset over this. I'd want her to SUFFER ...just a little anyway... Let her get a feel of what it was like. Though I'm happy my husband didn't rub this in my face.

I think if a wife has *gifts* at the top of her love languages -the flowers may mean something, I have gifts at the bottom of mine, I'd probably be upset if he wasted $$ on those. I've told him I'd prefer a bunch from the backyard /wild flowers will do me just fine -if the urge strikes to go there.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I do buy flowers. Just not with sex in mind. The resentment, well I'm working on it. Sometimes it surfaces. We both thought the other was rejecting for a time so it certainly wasn't all her fault.


----------



## aribabe

Bending me over and giving me oral right out of the shower is always a good way to turn me on. Saying "hey baby, wanna go play..." is an easy way to get me in bed, but I certainly am not as turned on as I would be if he'd gotten up, kneeled between my legs, gave me oral and then asked me to go play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D

Believe me folks, the once a month frequency is not my ideal, or my idea.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Every woman is different. Some of us like a raw and sexual approach while some like romance all the time.

My husband will kiss me passionately and lead me to the bedroom. 

He will also say something to the effect of "Let's go to bed." or "I want to enjoy my wife." 

He also likes to tease my mind before lovemaking with racy texts and emails.


----------



## Jane_Doe

Haha yes @aribabe! I was about to say, my husband initiates sex by wiping 'me' off his chin, getting up and looking pleased with himself.


----------



## waiwera

FirstYearDown said:


> Every woman is different. Some of us like a raw and sexual approach while some like romance all the time.


It might be the Gemini in me...but I like all of the above...at different times.


----------



## OhGeesh

Nope, I guess I'm a old school woman trapped in a guys body most of the time.

Spontaneous sex is my LEAST FAVORITE BY FAR!! I like 5 course meal sex the best....wine, bath, foreplay, toys, etc etc.

On the washer, on the table, outside, those days are long gone......and really have NO URGE to bring them back.

Maybe that's what 20 years together does to ya.....lol.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Five course meal sex is wonderful, but we like to mix it up with tearing each other's clothes off and having sex on the couch. 

Of course, I wouldn't be happy if we only had one kind of sex.

When I approach my husband I sound very vulgar. It shocks him and makes the sex hotter. I will tell my hubby that I need a good hard f**k or that he needs to bend me over. I will also ambush my man with some oral. 

We are going away for our anniversary soon. I'm sure we will have the drawn out and romantic lovemaking sessions, along with some rough sex mixed in. Can't wait!


----------



## bubbly girl

Like I posted in Hope's similar thread, my husband doesn't beat around the bush when he initiates sex. The most common way is him standing next to my side of the bed, whipping it out and wiggling in front of me saying, "why don't you put him in your mouth." Other times he'll come right out and say "I want to eat your *****." Or he'll do something else very direct to let me know he wants sex or a bj.

He's very sexual, but not much of a romantic. I love his raw sexuality and I love my husband for who he is, just the way he is, but I'll admit there are times I'd like a bit of romance.

Once in a blue moon he has initiated by kissing me and us touching (for a nice amount of time). I LOVE that! Today, when he initiated in his usual blunt way, I asked him to lay next to me and just kiss first. To his credit, he may not have a clue about romance, but he was happy to oblige me. He'll never be the candlelight and soft music type. That's ok, I love him how he is. Thankfully I don't NEED a lot of romance to get me in the mood.


----------



## RandomDude

FirstYearDown said:


> Every woman is different. Some of us like a raw and sexual approach while some like romance all the time.


And some like both from time to time


----------



## FirstYearDown

I love both! 

I have never been a woman that needs romance to be able to have a good time in bed, but it is nice as a treat.


----------



## arbitrator

I greatly think that there are all kinds of successful approaches that can be employed.

Most of the time, I am the poetical, prose-writing type of guy that will initially convey my love to her through poetry, prose, or even the short, heart-felt love-letter. Oh, how I love to soften up her up with loving words and see that look of love in her beautiful eyes.

And then even if it's just me passing by her, pulling her hair up off of her neck and gently casting my breath on her nape, while gently kissing her there with my hands softly caressing her shoulders.

But being the occasional imp, it is definitely not out of character for me to just jump in the shower/bath with her where I can be much more direct in my approach. 

The only real drawback for me is that if I should receive some "negative" signals from her that none of the above activity is in any way acceptable to her, then it greatly puts me back into my shell, fearing further possible rejection from her.


----------



## sandc

sandc said:


> I asked Mrs. SandC. Her exact words were "I like it when you take me." She isn't being very descriptive. I'll try to take her and then fill in the blanks.


Okay. I figured out what she meant. She wants me to be assertive. Long hard kisses. Pin her down and basically ravish her.

I can live with that.


----------



## Goldmember357

you can easily have all that sex it just depends on the type of person you chose to marry.

people decide their own fate via their actions. Things can be way different for you if you had chosen different paths. 

ponder this?

if you can image things better than its possible. So what is stopping you from achieving that which is better? 

fear of failure?
fear of the unknown?


----------



## Goldmember357

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is ALL me - love grabbing that package & working it UP ...minus the sitting on his face -- no, I want him to push me there - -still waiting for that.... my husband can be too timid in these things.... He says he wants that/ swears it ....but he doesn't take the initiative to put me in these positions...or tell me he wants it - like NOW. I guess I am just a little reserved there, I want to feel his clammering for it- the way I do for him. Dagone him! I think I am going to remind him of this tonight, tell him about your post, ask if he wants this (though he has said before he does)... why do I feel funny, I don't know!
> 
> The type of initiating I want is more aggressive than what he does... I want him to flirt with me...show his need... tell me what he wants to do to me, push me down on the bed / up against a wall- feeling his bulge... lean tightly into me , kissing my neck, opening my shirt... .... I'm freaking dreaming , ha ha
> 
> It's Ok, not like I am going to throw him to the curb, but I'm the Casanova in this marriage. If he didn't LOVE that, we'd have a real problem on our hands, but since he eats it up...I'm still smiling  I KNOW he wants to be there.
> 
> All I really want is a HARD man ready to go ....so I can take that gear shift and drive him. I love a little verbal to add to the thrill of the physical delight...the bending me over sounds good too. I have to get him going many times - just cause ...well ....we do it too much, I keep him drained (my fault I guess)... If he was 25 again....I'd be in Heaven....I'd get that HARD man a couple times a day.
> 
> Wish I had a damn time machine. Not complaining, Life is good.



such is life.

its so frustrating to take note that during a man's best physical and mental prime for sex he gets the least amount of sex (early 20's and teenage years) he is left rejected a lot and builds some resentment for this. Than it flips and the woman is out of her physical prime but is in her mental prime for sexual activity and he is happy but many guys are in a way resentful about it. They are so willing to give it to her when she wants all the time but she did not do the same for him when they were younger and both in their physical primes.

why is nature like this you might ask?

answer: nobody knows

perhaps its best though. You might have tired out, those experiences made you who you are today and now he is more relaxed but you are basically as horny as he once was. It would be a shame if you both started out horny as hell for each other and burned out by now. However it would be best if you both started out horny as hell and it never burn out! 




Why don't you propose he get on Testosterone replacement treatment? or something it can raise his Testosterone levels through the roof and can be approved by doctors. He will have more energy and can basically have the drive of a 25 year old man again. I know when i get older i am going to use some


----------



## I Notice The Details

sandc said:


> Okay. I figured out what she meant. She wants me to be assertive. Long hard kisses. Pin her down and basically ravish her.
> 
> I can live with that.


When my wife wears her "animal print" panties...this is EXACTLY what she wants...and I am so happy to make this happen!


----------



## COguy

Just a general comment that I love all the ladies posting in this thread. You bring a smile to my face every day I swear.

Hope you get a good once over from the hubbies tonight (or maybe even this afternoon), you deserve it.


----------



## anotherguy

This is all funny. I see so many threads here that say 'I want my husband to be more aggressive' and also 'I want my wife to be more aggresive' in bed.

Seems everyone wants to wants to be ravished.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I m surprised, as well. I really expected to read a vast majority of rosé pedals and candles, but getting more 'hanging his mule in front of my face' stuff. That never works with my wife , by the way. But it sounds like fun.


----------



## FirstYearDown

COguy said:


> Just a general comment that I love all the ladies posting in this thread. You bring a smile to my face every day I swear.
> 
> Hope you get a good once over from the hubbies tonight (or maybe even this afternoon), you deserve it.


Awww, so sweet. 

Got it good yesterday, so we will probably rest today and cuddle.

I love it when my husband behaves like he has to have me immediately. It makes me feel so wanted when my husband takes away my book or computer to kiss me passionately and pull me into bed. 

I also love feeling my husband slap my bottom or grind on me when I bend over to pick up something. It's like he's saying "I would f**k you right this instant if I could." 

Vacation sex is the best because my husband is not tired from work, so we make love every day and sometimes twice daily while we are away from home. 

Our anniversary trip is in eight days.:whip: :whip:


----------



## chillymorn

40isthenew20 said:


> I m surprised, as well. I really expected to read a vast majority of rosé pedals and candles, but getting more 'hanging his mule in front of my face' stuff. That never works with my wife , by the way. But it sounds like fun.


alot of women repress it but actually love it at the same time.

push her boundries alittle you might be surprised.


----------



## 40isthenew20

chillymorn said:


> alot of women repress it but actually love it at the same time.
> 
> push her boundries alittle you might be surprised.


I intend to.


----------



## bubbly girl

40isthenew20 said:


> I m surprised, as well. I really expected to read a vast majority of rosé pedals and candles, but getting more 'hanging his mule in front of my face' stuff. That never works with my wife , by the way. But it sounds like fun.


LOL. If I waited for rose pedals & candles, I'd be celibate.

Reading your version of what I said as 'hanging his mule in front of my face' made me laugh. I've never heard it called a mule. Learn something new everyday. :rofl:

Yep, it is fun. Try it sometime.  That's just how my hubby is, so I have no choice but to accept it, but I do like it because me and him can be open and have fun with sex. He'd never be with me if I was uptight about sex. He can be crude...but he's mine! :smthumbup:


----------

